# Rust Prevention.....



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I did lots of research on rust prevention when we moved back on the water in November. I ran across a product called Fluid Film. Sprayed on it looks a lot like Corrosion X, but it is lanolin based. It can be washed off with water. Lowe's carries it in spray cans, or you can order kits online to use a compressor to apply.

I was surfing Craigslist one day, and found a guy in Port A that sprays Fluid Film on the side. For less the $100 he sprayed our 40' RV underside. It's been around 4 months or so, and I must say I am impressed. I'll probably have it sprayed at least once a year. Several of my neighbors had their units sprayed, and are equally impressed.

Next project is protecting AC condenser coils. I'm looking at a product called Cal Shield. It coats the coils with TFE, protecting the aluminum coils. If you have knowledge in this area, I would love to hear from you.

BTW, if you're in the Port A area and are interested, shoot me a PM. I have no connection to the guy, but will provide his contact info.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

That is interesting. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Can it be washed off with spray from driving on wet roads? 

I have a friend that uses a product on his mud motor to keep it from rusting in salt marshes. It stay on unless you chip it off. Leaves a yellow color.


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

*You tube*

Lot of info on You tube. I think I am going to buy a 5 gal. bucket of it and try it on a new RV that I am going to keep down at Crystal Beach. I have a question in now for a rep. on what the differance in APA and PA is.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I've been using Fluid Film on my personal watercraft for years, especially my surf riding skis, and I have no complaints other than it's not as "pretty" (I'm meticulous about maintenance and detailing) as CorrosionX. I'll take function over form any day of the week though! It can be washed off, potentially by a lot of wet highway miles, but my skis usually require a hot water bath with Dawn dish soap to get it off. Application is pretty dang simple in my humble opinion, and if I were concerned that some of it washed off, I'd just apply another coating. This stuff is incredibly popular as a vehicle undercoating in climates where salt is used to keep roads ice free. I've personally never used a better corrosion resistance product in marine environments in the past 15 years. http://www.fluid-film.com/


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I had my axles, springs and hubs replaced on my boat trailer about 2 years ago. I have been using Corrision-X (green can). There is some surface rust forming on the springs and hubs. Is it too late for the Fluid Film or will it still work to prevent more rust?


----------

